# Japan Squirt Video on Astral Currently



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

17 seconds may seem short, but he makes it look easy and calm! nice squirtboating!


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool stuff.


----------

